# Newbie and a bit frustrated and confused



## Cari (Mar 26, 2019)

Hey ladies, female from the saint Louis region of Missouri here. I'm also brand new to archery and new to the forums. Was wondering if anyone had any useful advice for me? I keep getting mixed messages about getting started. I chose a compound (diamond edge sb1) over a more traditional type of bow... I'm also finding it difficult to get help with basics or any solid advice. Alot of my recent encounters with people seem to go nowhere good and no one seems to really explain anything and when I ask about adult classes they just kind of say "good luck!" Someone recommend a local pro archery range and shop to me but my first "class" left me sort of feeling frustrated. I called ahead for to pre schedule a class with a couple of friends and The day of the class went like this.... When we got there and met the instructor he changed the price 3 times in 3 minutes. Which confused us. He did go ahead and get my friends setup to shoot and showed them what to do but when it came to me it seemed like I was on another planet. I had setup a bit aside because I was aware that sometimes it takes some tweaking with my bow but he really didn't help much. After a few tweaks and failed attempts at shooting the target on the back wall he moved a target to 10 yard line and had me shoot at it. He then just sort of watched and made comments about my grip for a bit before walking away to the counter and never returning. When we went to leave he sort of address us as two separate groups. He asked my friend how they did then me and did not charge us for the class just for range use. I'm really not sure what to make of the situation or if I should just attempt to go again with a private lesson? Have any of you had issues like this when you started? Feeling sort of frustrated on where to go from here because the next closest place is an hour away from me. Any advice from you ladies? Anyone started at an older age? Any ideas where I should be looking?


----------



## Hank1919 (Dec 19, 2018)

You should look into one on one lessons. Get reviews first and pricing.


----------



## Cari (Mar 26, 2019)

Hank1919 said:


> You should look into one on one lessons. Get reviews first and pricing.


Will do. Thanks.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Welcome to AT, sorry you had a bad experience. Are there any other shops around? Check and see if there are any archery clubs in your area, they usually sponsor 3D shoots as the weather is about to break soon (I hope). Go to a meeting/join or shoot and ask if anyone there would be kind enough to help you, bet you will be supprised. Post on the main area looking for good shops/clubs in your area, you will get more help there! Watch Youtube videos of some of the top shooters, there are videos of the Lancaster shoots and Vegas, and carefully study their form. Get a friend to video you shooting and compare their form to yours. Help is coming, don't give up!


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Try to find a archery club that shoots target archery & let them know you are new & looking for help to learn & enjoy the sport.
Also go on the general forum & ask & also let know where you are located as I know there are several from the Missouri area but
don't know how close they might be to you.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

As mentioned, get yourself some one on one instruction by someone trained to do so.
https://www.teamusa.org/usa-archery/judges-and-coaches/coaches/usa-archery-coach-locator
Link is a great resource to finding what you need, both male and female instructors available to suit your comfort level. Good luck and welcome to the addiction that is archery!


----------



## MHouse (Mar 29, 2015)

I would look for other shops in the area if possible and go with a private lesson. Youtube videos can be great but you can find a lot of conflicting information and it can be hard to sort through especially when you are new so a mentor/instructor in person is better if possible. I was fortunate to enough to have a shop in my area that is owned by a husband/wife team and they are both great with newbies. We also started a women's group and most of us were beginners so you might ask around for that. Please don't let one bad instructor/experience ruin this for you. Also, stick with the short 10 range target until you get your form solid and consistent and then start backing up a little at a time. It will be better to take it slow and learn it right than to have to break bad habits later. I wish you all the best!


----------



## MHouse (Mar 29, 2015)

Also, the bow you chose is will be a good one for you! Several at our shop shoot it.


----------



## Cari (Mar 26, 2019)

Thank you all for the ideas, advice and encouragement! No worries there is no giving up in sight. I've found a couple other clubs in my area that run ranges and events. Hopefully sometime soon I can stop in and ask for a bit of help and if they have any suggestions. As for the teamusa website any idea about finding reviews as suggested? Also, I totally agree with the comments about conflicting information and or bad advice. For example, most my life I was told "don't start with a compound bow or you'll never learn archery right." Oh and the SB1 is a good bow. Can't comment on accuracy as I'm still learning but it's pretty light, and It has flexibility, which is what really sold me on it. When I went shopping I'd originally thought the Stinger X Stiletto was going to be my first bow but the guy said he didn't have it and recommended the SB1. Oh and the YouTube suggestions lead me to realize how some simple explanations could have solved the comments during my "class". It wasn't how tight I was gripping the bow but how I was gripping the bow. Would of took a few minutes of his time and next time I would have known. Hopefully the next experience will be so much better! Already find archery fun and relaxing.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Beginning can be tough. Your form is changing and evolving, so shots will be off. Lessons or even better a knowledgeable mentor. You tube vids and alot of close practice Do 10 yards until some consistency kicks in--set sights n such and then back up slightly


----------



## Cari (Mar 26, 2019)

Reelrydor said:


> Beginning can be tough. Your form is changing and evolving, so shots will be off. Lessons or even better a knowledgeable mentor. You tube vids and alot of close practice Do 10 yards until some consistency kicks in--set sights n such and then back up slightly


Will do and understand. It's like anything you learn you have to get use to the basics and work upward. "You can't build house without the foundation" as they say. 

I'm hopefully going tomorrow to a local range and really appreciate the advice.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Maybe say what area you are from and I'm sure someone on here knows a coach or good place for you to check out.


----------



## laur (Sep 6, 2017)

Definitely recommend finding a good coach. I started out with just some guys who hunt showing me the basics and I developed all kinds of bad form habits that were difficult to break. Or, they knew what needed to be fixed, but not tell me how to fix it. Like they would tell me I'm torquing my wrist/grip, but not tell me how to NOT do it. A real coach will be able to show you the way to shoot properly from the beginning.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

you are in a pickle, I know how agrivating it can be with all the 'COACHES' that tell you what to do. the first thing is to make sure your bow is set up to YOU in the correct draw length & the best release for your purpose.
most coaches today don't teach as they did in the past, they have you short drawing with bent elbow & moving your head forward to find the peep sight instead of setting the bow to YOU so you can utilize your max draw length.

the one thing that my man taught me was 'HEAD HIGH BOOBS TO THE SKY' then you had your back muscles , shoulders & bone on bone in wrist & elbow with bow arm to hold solid & effortlessly while drawing & holding.

it also helps to start with a release that will lry you get all your draw length into play,,, such as a WYNN FREE FLITE release, starters.

then find one of the COACHES OR PRO'S that can center shot & set a rest worth a darn so you can shoot as well as you can without being handy capped by the bow.


----------



## chillidee (Mar 29, 2019)

Our park district offers classes with an USA Archery coach for kids and adults. May be another option in your area if something else doesn't work out.


----------



## Hoytarcher62 (Mar 9, 2012)

in my area the local sportsmans club would be the place to go , and that would be my suggestion for your area as well . many clubs have knowledgeable people willing to help out of kindness rather than profit . the same with users of AT most people want to share what they have learned. a few things I think you should know about archery accuracy is that you have to be able to consistently repeat a shot process . Anchor same, breathe same, sight same , release the same . all part of the shot process . doesn't have to be the same as the guy/ gal next to you or even your coach . it has to be comfortable for you and REPEATABLE . good luck and hang in there we need more new shooters for our sport and I for one enjoy shooting more than any other sport


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

martha j said:


> you are in a pickle, I know how agrivating it can be with all the 'COACHES' that tell you what to do. the first thing is to make sure your bow is set up to YOU in the correct draw length & the best release for your purpose.
> most coaches today don't teach as they did in the past, they have you short drawing with bent elbow & moving your head forward to find the peep sight instead of setting the bow to YOU so you can utilize your max draw length.
> 
> the one thing that my man taught me was 'HEAD HIGH BOOBS TO THE SKY' then you had your back muscles , shoulders & bone on bone in wrist & elbow with bow arm to hold solid & effortlessly while drawing & holding.
> ...


Martha J gives some great advice here. Setting up bow to you SO critical and I see many "pros" (pro shop staff) screw this one up bigtime. Having a bow set up too short is a serious handicap on top of already having a short draw length is awful especially in situations where speed and kinetic energy come into play (hunting and 3d). 

The advice about bone on bone form is great. This was one thing that helped me turn the corner from beginner to advanced shooter. 

I would add to this, if there are a couple of concepts to familiarize yourself with would be anchor point. 

Releases: DO NOT BUY an adult men's release (unless you have real big hands) get one that fits YOU. Wrist style ones usually have adjustment but anything women's/kids is a good start.


----------



## Cari (Mar 26, 2019)

laur said:


> Definitely recommend finding a good coach. I started out with just some guys who hunt showing me the basics and I developed all kinds of bad form habits that were difficult to break. Or, they knew what needed to be fixed, but not tell me how to fix it. Like they would tell me I'm torquing my wrist/grip, but not tell me how to NOT do it. A real coach will be able to show you the way to shoot properly from the beginning.


This is exactly what I'm dealing with! And it's extremely disappointing. I'm really interested in learning and at the heart of a bow they're really basic concepts. You still have to have the right forms to shoot correctly! 

To add to the story... Im so glad I cancelled my follow up for today.. After keeping quiet and debating on whether I should cancel i finally did. The conversation during the call was even more crazy! He somehow turned my individual lesson into a 4 person lesson?! Even though I clearly stated it was just me during the original call. This has really shown me how messed up some places are. Not only did he not help me, he also did not listen to me whenever I called in. Something I would not expected from a highly rated range and shop. It actually sounded like he was happy I wasn't going to come in. My boyfriend has told me he is going to cancel his bow order because of they way they've treated me. Just crazy 😵


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

if this has been mentioned already I apologize. You may get some good advice by watching NockOnTV on youtube as well. Watch all of them, and warning they can become addictive as there is SO much useful information. Just a thought.


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes Dudley's videos are quite good. 

How I learned a lot of what I know is by asking people and asking many people many questions. Also lots of reading, I think even huntersfriend.com has a lot of info on things related to basic technique. I will never know how many people I annoyed in the process but eventually found some people who were both credible and willing to share and teach me, and were reasonably good at it, eventually a few things like form, and anchor points, really clicked. 

Eventually, someone will realize your persistence and passion, and you will learn lots. 
I wish you were up in my neck of the woods; I love teaching people like you who are so eager to learn, and also realize and appreciate the importance of technique. Strangely enough this is kind of rare and I've heard far too many shop employees in my life say things along the lines of "it's not important." Those ones are garbage, and run from them.


----------



## TheSpecialist (Sep 25, 2006)

Who set up your bow? Was it fit for you? There are so many things that will cause inconsistencies, improper draw length, not using the same anchor point every time, tourqueing the bow, are you using the proper arrows for the DL/DW. Stick with it, teaching someone to shoot is tough because sometimes you find they are doing so many things incorrectly that you focus your n the worse first. It’s all about muscle memory. I would practice at 10-20 yards and work on consistent form every day 

Good luck


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

RUN from that shop!
Not sure where you're located but maybe some networking in the archery world may help.
I am a certified coach and would be happy to help you get started if you were anywhere near Central Iowa .

There must be a few archery clubs near you. Seek them out as there will always be someone willing to share a few tips.


----------



## marianne (Jan 29, 2019)

I just started a couple months ago, I'm 36 in Canada. Here's what's been helpful so far:

1. A coach - he gives lessons to several of us at once to make it more cost-effective. He gives small pieces of advice and explains the changes that he recommends so I understand it. It's pretty great.
2. Start without a peep and just focus on technique.
3. He taught me to pull gently on the release and then pull my rear elbow back until it shoots. This helps train you not to be consciously "clicking" to release. It didn't make sense to me but it works and helps avoid "trigger panic" where your body tenses up and moves right before you shoot, which affects your shot.
4. Don't shoot at a target to start. Just shoot and work on consistency/clumping.

I've only done 4 shooting sessions so far. Last session I shot my first "Robin Hood", which is when one arrow hits the back of an already-shot arrow and it was PRETTY COOL! Have fun!!


----------



## Lucky_sometimes (Jan 8, 2018)

Hit up the coaches corner, seems like there's good advice in there. Also, do you have any clubs in your area? If so could reach out to them and see if they offer classes or coaches. When I took my bow hunter safety course (mandatory in VA) they had pamphlets for coaching staff. For your form, seek out nuts&bolts on this forum, he/she seems to be the form whisperer.


----------



## wtpoohrn (Jan 12, 2019)

I started shooting 3 yrs ago at age 69. I am fortunate to live in the Villages Fl and belong to a very large archery club. A club is your best bet if you can find one. Don't give up!!


----------



## Klh318 (May 7, 2019)

I have shot off and on for a majority of my life. I am fortunate enough that my dad use to own an archery store and he has really helped me and my brother with our shooting. I am starting to get back into shooting. Maybe find a club as suggested earlier, but when you practice just make sure that when you start to feel tired that you take a break because if you shoot once you are tired you can form some bad habits.


----------



## Taylorp48 (Aug 29, 2018)

I feel your pain with not knowing what to do when you're starting out in archery. I started shooting a little over a year ago and it took me forever to find the right bow. My boyfriend is the one who really drew my attention to it, and it took at least a month to find a good bow I loved and then I started practicing everyday with him during hunting season, and now I have started to enjoy 3-D Archery on the off-season to get more practice in! My advice is to try to find a local Pro shop that you can trust, avoide larger stores (Bass Pro, Academy, Cabellas, ect.) and have the local shop fit you to the bow (correct draw length, peep height, ect.) and have them tune it. Then wherever you shoot start at 20 yards and work your way farther back once you get comfortable. Another helpful tip that really helped me was Dudley's School of Nock and George Ryal's Thing a Week!!


----------



## shooters4ky (Jul 9, 2012)

Don't give up. Find a local archery club or some one on one coaching. Someone that will take the time to set up a bow that is right for you, explain everything to you, walk you through your first shots and give advice when needed. Other than basic first steps and making sure your form is correct you really don't need a whole lot more until you get comfortable with the bow.


----------



## Wendilime (Jul 20, 2019)

I starting shooting 3 years ago and took 5 lesson, to help with my form. I was luck to go to a shop that even when I came in just to shoot. They took the time to help me. Lessons are very helpful


----------



## Vhorn07 (Sep 4, 2019)

Dunns Sporting Goods in Pevely MO is a smaller private business. They've been in business many years and I'm guessing might be able to give you a little advice/help if you shopped with them. They had stores in KY and IL at one time and I did business with them. They were always helpful and knowledgeable with the bows.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

I chimed in before but now I will share I was shooting 27" when I first started upon "advice" given--I was struggling and inconsistent. I had the drop poundage, and my proper draw is 25 1/2" and that alone made a world of difference. Then a tuned bow, and properly sighted in --And you will be shooting so much better. Some one or a shop has to help you get started--


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Im not far from the villages. My brother has family that lives there. I have some awesome hunting up this way--Cracked 60 this year. If youall ever get up this way shout--


----------



## mmoorehead2 (Nov 6, 2019)

everyone is going to have their own opinions. You just need to find what feels most comfortable for you. Get out there and shoot as many different bows as you can.


----------



## taylor.0124 (Jan 13, 2020)

I sorry that you had a bad first expierene. Don’t give up! It make be tricky and confusing now, but when you get the hang of it you’ll have so much fun!


----------



## Liz Woodward (Feb 4, 2020)

That sounds like you were left to fend for yourself. I have a personal coach, my dad, but when I am home and I want to find some information out. I hit google. I will read article after article about the same thing just to see what one person says vs another.


----------



## mreffner (Feb 26, 2018)

Beginning is hard, especially since older guys at shops don't take everyone seriously. Ask questions and show you want to learn or find the people who want to help and they will teach you the most.


----------



## MountedArcherMS (Feb 26, 2020)

This hurts my heart to hear- I'm so sorry your first 'coaching' experience was so disappointing!! This is why I love coaching women & girls- it's much easier to connect with another female archer, and I understand the struggles that male archers (and even male coaches) just don't get.
Definitely try & find a certified coach through USA Archery if possible! Some private clubs have members who are instructors as well, so instead of going to a pro-shop it might be better to connect at a club first. Find other women shooting too who may be able to give you some tips on good instructors in the area.
Best of luck & welcome to the best sport on earth!!


----------



## Hoony24 (Aug 11, 2017)

It can be super frustrating I have been shooting for 4 years and there are day I feel I’m not where I should or want to be but I know every time I’m improving no what it is with my bow


----------



## Annalisek (Mar 7, 2020)

Also a newbie and trying to find good advice on bows. Have an idea of what I want to get but it’s annoying that you can’t see any of the classified ads on here?! Wanting to start off with a second hand bow and getting a feel before taking the plunge and buying a new bow. Any advice on where to find good second hand bows under $800?


----------



## wbrown2019 (Mar 18, 2020)

Could you expound on that bow the edge sb-1 I am looking into getting it for my wife for her birthday.but wanted to make sure it is a solid bow choice. She hasn't agreed to go hunting yet but does think shooting with me is fun. any advice?


----------

